# tuesday night , 3 mile bridge



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)

30 white trout


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

nice trout


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

what are yall using for bait?


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Those white trout will hit just about anything! Live, fresh dead, or frozen shrimp to catch one or a bait fish. Catch a bait fish then cut it into strips. Even catch a white trout and cut it into strips and they'll tear it up too. They usually make a good back up plan to cook up when you're not catching anything else that's good table fare. Taste pretty good when fried up right :yes:


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I have been waiting for a lull in deer season to hit the 3mb. Thanks for the encouragement


----------

